# Quality Control - qualified worker



## joeman19 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm just curious as to what I should do if my company isn't following code at all. 

I work for a fairly big electrical company in Calgary and we take care of a lot of high rises. My company just hired this young girl who's never worked construction in her life to do the quality control. This doesn't seem right to me. I haven't been in the trade too long but don't you have to be an electrician to do quality? She only has safety certification and isn't going to be indentured as an electrician. 

I'm just curious if this is ok for my company to do or could she/the company get in a lot of trouble because she's not an certified electrician. It just seems a little insulting to the people who are actually trained to do the job


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the politically correct world, where bimbo's hold many many QC jobs hanging over the heads of qualified employee's and outside contractors alike. It keeps the federal equal opportunity act dogs away cause it looks good on the reports.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there are a lot of skilled individuals, tradesman, cabinet makers, home improvement workers, steel workers, line workers, etc, etc, that are skilled in their trade, but don't have the big picture, and because they are doing the job day in and day out, take shortcuts and don't necessarily see the big picture, or follow all the appropriate rules and formalities. I am not saying that what is transpiring at your company is good or bad, but not having all the technical skills or training necessary to do the job does not preclude an individual from being trained and/or being successful at implementing quality control at a particular trade, component, line, or whatever.

give em a chance. they might be your best asset.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

joeman19 said:


> I'm just curious as to what I should do if my company isn't following code at all.
> 
> I work for a fairly big electrical company in Calgary and we take care of a lot of high rises. My company just hired this young girl who's never worked construction in her life to do the quality control. This doesn't seem right to me. I haven't been in the trade too long but don't you have to be an electrician to do quality? *She only has safety certification and isn't going to be indentured as an electrician.*
> 
> I'm just curious if this is ok for my company to do or could she/the company get in a lot of trouble because she's not an certified electrician. It just seems a little insulting to the people who are actually trained to do the job


Safety certification and a trained SCO in Group A and/or B, are two very different certifications. She obviously is not an electrical SCO, as you must be an experienced licensed electrician to get that certification.

It sounds like she is a trained safety person, doing Quality Control, overseeing workers in general.

Borgi


----------

